# Topics > Arts > Music >  AI Pianist, Massive Technologies Inc., Montreal, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Massive Technologies Inc.

Home page - massivetechnologies.ca/ai-pianist

----------


## Airicist

A.I. generates 3D virtual concerts from sound

Feb 19, 2021




> The clips on the right are generated by AI. 
> 
> Turn any audio file into 3d virtual piano concert with one click.
> 
> The AI extrated notes from raw audio and generated the appropriate playing technique, hand and body motion.

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI pianist gracefully slays the classics, but glitches up on 'unpalayable' billion-note tune"

by Adam Pockross
February 23, 2021

----------

